# Ram 2500 Tires Sizes



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

I recently purchased a 2005 Dodge Ram 2500 Quad Cab with Fisher MM2 mounts.

It's going to need some tires before the snow flies. Does anyone know what the biggest tire that I can put on it without rubbing is? I'm keeping the stock 17" chrome rims. The largest OEM tire is 265/70R17 and there is still a ton of room in the wheel wells.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just stay away from the wide tires for winter plowing.
Then have a second set for summer so you can still be "cool" half of the year.


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a 2006 ram and I run 265/75/17 and My buddy has 285/75/17 on his. and I dont have any problems with them.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i have cooper sst 285/75/17 on my 03


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

35x12.50's on the stock wheels here. Had small rubbing issues but a Daystar spacer fixed that. No isses at all.


----------



## Snowchief (Sep 26, 2007)

Snowguy01;413660 said:


> I have a 2006 ram and I run 265/75/17 and My buddy has 285/75/17 on his. and I dont have any problems with them.


Does anyone know if there is something the dealership can do to "program" the new tire size into the ABS module and make the speedo/odo read correctly? I am going to replace the stock 245/70s at some point with something less shrimpy, it would be nice if there was a way to do this with everything staying accurate.

Steve.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

I dont know if the dealership can or will do that for you. any of the aftermarket programmers will allow you to do it yourself. My hypertech will adjust for up to 44" tires. 

and as a side note... if you are gonna go with a front end leveling kit (spacers) stay away from the Daystar ones....go with metal ones. the poly spacers have a history of splitting an failing after about 1-1/2 years. they are designed for the 1/2 ton trucks and will not hold up to the additional weight of either a plow or a diesel or both.

I have also heard of them splitting out on 1/2 tons up north. (aparently they do not like repeated thaw & freeze)

Just what I have heard.. 

Good luck


----------



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys.
I've found some Bridgestone Dueler Revos that are cheaper in 285/70/R17 than they are in 265/70/R17


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm running 315-70/17 on mine. It's the stock size for the Hummer H2 and they are mounted on a set of H2 wheels.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I have 285/75 r 16 Mastercraft on my 1998 2500 with no rubbing. Not my choice of tire, but that's what was there when i bought it. I know that my speedometer is off because i got pulled over and teh cop said i was going 45, when i had 37 on my speedometer.

How would i go about fixing the speedometer problem?


----------



## TMBOffroad (Oct 19, 2007)

I am running 315/75R17 BFG AT's (basically 35" tire) with a ReadyLift leveling kit. No rubbing


----------



## AESC (Nov 30, 2007)

i had LT305/70R17 Goodyear MTR's on my 04 Dodge 2500 on stock rims. no rubbing even with the plow. They were loud but so was the cummins. much better than the crap factory michelins i had on at first. my wife had to pull me out of a ditch the women swore was not there when i plowed her drive during 16 inches of snow last year.
here are some pics of my tires installed on the ram. really made the truck look great.
i also had to install the flairs. was kicking up to much dirt on the paint.

NOTE*** Dealer can reprogram the spedo. they have to calculate the rotations per mile i beleive. cost me $50 on my 01 Dodge off road 1500. I did not pay to have this truck done as i have a gps on the dash that tells me how fast i was going. 65 on the spedo was actually 69-70mph


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

im running 285 BFG's and like them the 315's rub. 06 diesel no lift or level.


----------



## RedDodge (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks good. Do you have any more pictures? ( better side view? )



AESC;441951 said:


> i had LT305/70R17 Goodyear MTR's on my 04 Dodge 2500 on stock rims. no rubbing even with the plow. They were loud but so was the cummins. much better than the crap factory michelins i had on at first. my wife had to pull me out of a ditch the women swore was not there when i plowed her drive during 16 inches of snow last year.
> here are some pics of my tires installed on the ram. really made the truck look great.
> i also had to install the flairs. was kicking up to much dirt on the paint.
> 
> NOTE*** Dealer can reprogram the spedo. they have to calculate the rotations per mile i beleive. cost me $50 on my 01 Dodge off road 1500. I did not pay to have this truck done as i have a gps on the dash that tells me how fast i was going. 65 on the spedo was actually 69-70mph


----------



## AESC (Nov 30, 2007)

I sold the truck this past summer but here are the other pics i had the side pic is not that good.


----------

